#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 
 

 __ 
_         ._ 
_           ._
__

                   . 
       ʻ          ݡ                      .                     ɡ           tar   ()     bitumen                ( ).              ʡ              open-pit     mines.

                       Ρ        .             300             Alberta  غ                .          oil shale          ɡ      28            ɡ                 .                         .

      ߡ                ͺ                      .   ()         Suncor Energy                          .

             .                          Athabasca        canoes.   1893                    .        1920              Alberta      Research Council            .                   caustic     soda                   frothy      foam    .

           .                                       Great  Canadian     Oil sands     Ltd                 1967.                  .           1992                    .

                          .     38%         ɡ   28               .                        .

  
              tailings.             slurry               .        ɡ                 .                    .                                                .                    .                            .



                                               .                  .                  .               .              steam-assisted     gravity drainage                .                 .

                              .                              ա                .                                                   .                                   . 


     Richard L. George                                ǡ          .                          

See More:

----------

